
Postmates Driver Leaves Threatening Letter for Customer Who Didn't Tip - pmthrowaway
http://www.businessinsider.com/postmates-driver-leaves-threatening-letter-for-customer-who-didnt-tip-2017-8
======
Overtonwindow
Are we finally nearing the tipping point for tipping? This antiquated practice
needs to go.

~~~
SallySwanSmith
Sure, cause the next step is a Threatening Letter for too small of a tip....

